# Pink or blue ? 13-week scan !!!



## KarynRN




----------



## hotpinklily84

Cute! Looks like baby is sucking her/his thumb. I'm gonna go with GIRL. I'm no expert though. Just my first thought when looking at the pic


----------



## Tesh23

I'm gonna say all boy!:blue:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Boy :)


----------



## Larawr

:blue: Boy :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy


----------



## KarynRN

Yes the baby was definitely sucking his/her thumb ;) It was cute!!! Thanks for the input ;)


----------



## madseasons

:blue:


----------



## bigbelly2

:blue:

h xx


----------



## KarynRN

Thanks for all the guesses ladies! I have two girls so a little guy would be great ;) Will find out early Feb...


----------



## muffingirl

Boy x


----------



## chelsealynnb

Girl


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Boy :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Was this a specialist scan? What is the extra line with the x's from the back to the nub area, not seen that before, any pics without the line as its off putting:) My guess is girl for an exact 13 week gestation.


----------



## KarynRN

This was an ultrasound done by a tech for my NT. The lines and x was for angle measurement. He gave me a 60% chance for girl because my angle was at 27 degrees which is less than 30 degrees. Here's another pic without the lines and x. Hope this one is clearer ;) Thanks again for all your guesses ladies !!!!
 



Attached Files:







GetAttachment.aspx.jpeg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Becyboo__x

:blue:


----------



## 6lilpigs

KarynRN said:


> This was an ultrasound done by a tech for my NT. The lines and x was for angle measurement. He gave me a 60% chance for girl because my angle was at 27 degrees which is less than 30 degrees. Here's another pic without the lines and x. Hope this one is clearer ;) Thanks again for all your guesses ladies !!!!

Thankyou for posting:) For me your new pic has me thinking even stronger for girl as it looks like the picture I have from my previous DD with the clear 2 white lines poking out at the bottom, hope I am wrong at its a little guy in there for you all!!


----------



## madseasons

:blue: lean still!!


----------



## KatieB

I think boy! :)


----------



## rwhite

70/30 :blue:


----------



## medic76097

I say girl from the skull....


----------



## Jaybean

Boy! &#128153;


----------



## laughingduck

Boy


----------



## embeth

Looks girl to me!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:blue:


----------



## biscuits104

The ladies on here are GOOD! I posted mine from about this time and everyone said girl except maybe one. The ultrasound tech even told me it looked boyish, but she is definitely a girl (from two ultrasounds and genetic testing). You may get your boy after all because that seems to be the majority vote! :thumbup: Baby is precious. Congrats <3:hugs:


----------



## KarynRN

Thank you so much for your comment... No matter the gender, this baby will be loved a ton ;) Will find out on Feb 9th but my gut tells me girl :) We can only make girls in my family lol !!!


----------



## waanderluster

I think is a prince ^^


----------



## Jerseygirl7

I guess boy.


----------

